# Gema bekommt recht vor Gericht



## Lightfire (20. April 2012)

Nach einen 2Jährigen Rechtsstreit mit Youtube hat die Gema heut recht bekommen, so ne reisser wie Zwei kleine Italiener, Akropolis adieu, Ritmo de la noche, Sex An Der  Bar, Night in Motion, U96, In The  Shadow, In The Light,
 Lieder, die die Liebe schreibt, I feel like you, Club Bizarre, Rivers of Babylon, Lieder, die wie Brücken  sind, Im Kindergarten.... alles in allen also wahnsinns Musike  die keine 100Euros mehr wert ist, wobei ich denke das viele hier die 
Musike garnicht mehr kennen werden  und ich kann mir auch vorstellen das diese Titel 1000000 millionen klicks im 10 jahren bestimmt nicht erreichen.
Nicht nur das der Rechtsstreit die Kosten der Einnahmen für die Gema um ein vielfaches höher sind, viel mehr regt es mich viel mehr auf das die Gema so von sich Überzeugt ist das sie eben lieber TEUERE Gerichte beschäfftigt, sogar in Kindergärten rein maschiert weil die irgendwelche Liedchen trällern wofür die Tatsächlich abkassieren wollen und das kann man ja immer weiter fort setzen weil die Gema kennt da kein ende...
Klar sollen auch sachen geschützt sein, finde ich ja auch teilweise gut aber eigentlich wird das alles übertreiben bei der Gema, Robbie Williams hat es damals sogar erlaubt das seine sachen geladen werden dürfen, er hätte sein Geld ja verdient da hatte dann aber wieder die Plattenfirma entschieden etwas dagegen, so wo liegt dann da die Eigentums rechte? eigentlich doch wohl bei R.Williams oder?


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2012)

Lightfire schrieb:


> Robbie Williams hat es damals sogar erlaubt das seine sachen geladen werden dürfen, er hätte sein Geld ja verdient da hatte dann aber wieder die Plattenfirma entschieden etwas dagegen, so wo liegt dann da die Eigentums rechte? eigentlich doch wohl bei R.Williams oder?


 
Robbie Williams hat gesungen. Mehr nicht.
Ich denke dass die Rechte bei dem Musikunternehmen liegen.


----------



## troppa (20. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Robbie Williams hat gesungen. Mehr nicht.



Ist definitiv falsch er hat Rechte an dem Take-That-Hit "Sure" sowie an fast allen seinen Solo-Stücken. Wenn einer was dagegen haben kann, dass seine Stücke runtergeladenen werden ist das: Guy Chambers und natürlich die Plattenfirma aus verständlichen Gründen.

@Lightfire: Du würdest dich wundern wieviel man mit deinen 100 Euro Hits noch verdienen kann.... Die ersten Zwei laufen bei WDR 4 auf jeden Fall mindestens einmal am Tag.

 Die GEMA macht natürlich keinen Gewinn, weil sie 1.tens staatlich ist und 2.tens die Kosten für die Verwaltung von den Einnahmen abgehalten werden und der Rest an die Urheber geht. Die GEMA funktioniert so ähnlich wie die GEZ, nur dass die Fernseh und Radiosender und alle einzahlen, die das Material (Filme, Musik usw.) verwenden. Und natürlich gibt es da auch Kontrolleure, die einen an der Mütze haben.


----------



## Lightfire (22. April 2012)

Das mag sein, dennoch liegt das Geistige Eigentum bei zb. R. Williams das sind seine texte und musik nicht die der Plattenfirmen aber egal, mich ärgert eigentlich nur das die GEMA auch in Kindergärten und Schulen einfällt um dort noch Kasse zu machen, da sollte doch derren Macht langsam enden, ich will mal wissen wann Rechenweg Kostenpflichtig werden? die hat ja nun auch mal wer entdeckt und warum sollte dann nicht auch da einer stehen und für 1+1 abkassieren, also irgendwo hört es einfach auf, die Stars (was auch immer sich heut noch so bezeichnet) sollen ihren notgroschen bekommen aber doch bitte sollen sie unser Bildungssystem doch aussen vor lassen und Kindergarten ist nun mal wichtig heute und nur weil sie das Fuchs du hast die Gans gestohlen trällern abkassieren find ich voll vorm A....


----------

